# Kratefest on NBC



## island schwinn (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...ith-classic-bicycle-celebration-1257507395863


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 17, 2018)

cool.  seems like one day I looked at Krate prices and they were in the $900.00 range, now they are in the $2,000.00 range.:eek: should have bought a few when they were cheaper.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 18, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...ith-classic-bicycle-celebration-1257507395863



Great thread. Thanks!!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 19, 2018)

Cool vid! Thanks!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 19, 2018)

Good guys at Blue Moon!


----------



## Michael J Seddon (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes a good score and the guys at Blue Moon rock. Those were my 2 Sunset Krates there on Saturday, a little hot but a great time happy 50th  Krate


----------

